# Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra Wheels



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I know this is the Colnago section, but most of you guys on here buy decent kit and know your stuff. Anyhow, I have been offered a good deal on a pair of 2008 Campag Ultra Hyperson wheels....very very tempted. Ok, they are not the ceramic bearing wheels, but I guess they can be up--graded. Anyhow, can anyone out there please give me the low down on these wheels. Are they purely a race focused wheel or a good all rounder, climbing etc. Cheers folks


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Never ridden on them, but they are fantastic wheels. Don't have to ride them to know. I take it that these are the tubular version, because the clinchers (if I remember correctly) come only in the ceramic bearing version. On the other hand, I thought "Ultra" meant ceramic bearings.... I had a pair of non-ceramic old school Boras that were stolen. The Hyperons are light and good for everything, except flat time trialing.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

great allround racing wheelset, for hills and rough roads.

Tubs are the way to go.


----------

